# PriceWaterhouseCoopers:unsolicited phone calls from pwc claiming conducting a survey.



## Grizzly (7 Jan 2011)

I got a phone just before teatime today from an individual who said that he was ringing on behalf of PriceWaterhouse Coopers and was conducting a survey.

 I have asked these people to stop ringing me and when I reminded them today that I had already requested this (in a nice manner) the person just hung up the phone on me.

Is this company PricewaterhouseCoopers or some company hiding behind their name?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jan 2011)

Sounds iffy.  [broken link removed] and see what they have to say.  Did you get the no. from your phone of the people ringing you?


----------



## circle (7 Jan 2011)

Sounds like phishing to me - I would let PWC know and next time someone rings you for a survey, ask for their extension and insist on ringing them back on their main office number (from the phone book) and getting transferred.


----------



## Grizzly (7 Jan 2011)

I used to get them all the time. Ringing from Northern Ireland. They were doing surveys on First Active. Same ignorant manner. I wonder if they are PWC or some company ringing on behalf of PWC.


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2011)

If the OP has no objection Id like to promote this thread to a more appropriate above the line forum.

(title expanded)


----------



## terrontress (8 Jan 2011)

I used to work for PwC doing this. There was a call centre in Belfast and you'd get £1.30 per completed survey. No other payment. If it became apparent that the person was not going to take part then you'd finish the call asap. When people would do the survey, you'd try to rush them through it as quickly as possible to get on to the next one.

There was lots of messing. One time a woman told me she didn't do telephone surveys and hung up. I phoned her back and said "sorry, we appear to have been cut off, I was just explaining..." and she started in to a rant saying she had hung up on me because she didn't do surveys and I hung up on her mid stream. A lot of drinking pints at lunch time.

At the time, the work was for National Australia Group: NIB, Clydesdale Bank,Yorkshire Bank, Northern Bank.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (8 Jan 2011)

Well I have asked them to delete my name and phone number from their records but they still keep ringing me about once a month. They don't leave a return number anywhere. If anyone from PWC is reading this will they please sort it out as you are getting a bad name.


----------



## terrontress (10 Jan 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Well I have asked them to delete my name and phone number from their records but they still keep ringing me about once a month. They don't leave a return number anywhere. If anyone from PWC is reading this will they please sort it out as you are getting a bad name.


 
When we did it, we had been given the customer database by the bank so if they phone again, I'd ask who they are calling on behalf of and then complain to that organisation for giving out your details.


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Jan 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Well I have asked them to delete my name and phone number from their records but they still keep ringing me about once a month. They don't leave a return number anywhere. If anyone from PWC is reading this will they please sort it out as you are getting a bad name.



Same here. Each time I stop them after the opening line to repeat the same request to remove me from the db - each time they promise to do so and apologise - at this stage I know it's a hollow apology. They claim to be ringing on behalf of UB in my case.


----------



## Honor Mallon (25 Jan 2011)

PwC does have an International Survey Unit (PwC's ISU) based in Belfast which conducts telephone interviews on behalf of clients. 

The Group operates under both the Market Research Society code of conduct as well as PwC's Code of Ethics. All calls are recorded and a random 10% are checked for quality monitoring.

PwC takes data privacy seriously and all PwC's ISU call data is supplied by clients for the purposes of the survey. If a respondent wishes to be removed from the client's database, PwC's ISU has procedures in place to inform the client of those wishes and it is expected that the client will remove them. PwC ISU only holds this data for the purpose of the survey and it is not retained on any PwC ISU systems.

If respondents have any concerns about the validity of the survey, they are given the name and number of a PwC ISU supervisor to contact to verify the authenticity of the survey.

If any one has any concerns about PwC's ISU practices, please contact privacy@pwc.com.


----------

